# Live Links



## serpent (Oct 24, 2002)

I would suggest to all not to post live clickable links anywhere in forum I believe that it is not necessary for other websites to know who the referer is when going to their site. It's a pain in the a** to copy and paste in new window but in the long run i think it's better for forum and will keep alot of negative attention away.

ex:
/http://blahblahblah.com
hxxp://ditto.com
or
f*p://ugetwhatImean.com

just my .02

what do the admins,mods,& everyone else think?


serpent


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

i got what you mean...
yeah we may use this type of trick

thanks for the suggestion ^__^


----------

